# 1200 mile service



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I just had my 1200 mile service performed. It only took 45 minutes. Does this sound right?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Lori said:


> I just had my 1200 mile service performed. It only took 45 minutes. Does this sound right?


Must be some kind of record.....mine took 2 days. That being said, the dealership I went to absolutely SUCKS, and IIR, the 1200 mile deal is mostly fluids related.

I'm sure 45 minutes is not outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Mine took about 3-4 hours...but the key thing for me was getting the car back and finally being able to rev the crap out of it.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Mine took about an hour in the shop.

And I was in teh shop watching. Everything was done properly.


----------



## Army Chief (Feb 10, 2005)

The initial break-in service is pretty straightforward, and can be done in 45 minutes by an experienced tech. No worries.

Chief


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks everyone.
-Lori


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

Lori said:


> Thanks everyone.
> -Lori


Lori, I hope you don't mind my hijacking your thread .

I'm doing PCD and will be driving back to Idaho. Obviously, this distance is more than 1200 miles. Should I attempt to schedule this on my journey back?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

eluder said:


> Lori, I hope you don't mind my hijacking your thread .
> 
> I'm doing PCD and will be driving back to Idaho. Obviously, this distance is more than 1200 miles. Should I attempt to schedule this on my journey back?


It won't be the end of the world if you don't....but you won't be the first guy to stop and have it done somewhere on the way home.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

eluder said:


> Lori, I hope you don't mind my hijacking your thread .
> 
> I'm doing PCD and will be driving back to Idaho. Obviously, this distance is more than 1200 miles. Should I attempt to schedule this on my journey back?


probably should have it done somewhere along the way - a good excuse to stop off somehwere interesting and spend the day. Every time I buy another M3 I swear I'm going to do PCD or ED - yet to hapen - maybe the 5th one will be the charm


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I think you should plan the rout and make an appointment for a stop along the way.


----------



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

Lori said:


> I just had my 1200 mile service performed. It only took 45 minutes. Does this sound right?


Following is for 2001. Will check later if it is different for the newer cars.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

They added engine oil change in 03 or so to the E46 M3s. They didn't do a diagnostic readout on mine during the 1200 mile service.

I would stop. If you can figure it out ahead of time, you can make the appointment and get in first thing inthe morning and be out in an hour or so.

If not, you may have to kill a day somewhere. When we did our PCD pickup we headed south to visit a friend and ended up getting the service done at 1156 miles in Orlando.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Ron Stygar said:


> Following is for 2001. Will check later if it is different for the newer cars.


I didn't get a copy of that check list. Was I supposed to?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Lori said:


> I didn't get a copy of that check list. Was I supposed to?


Yes, it is normal procedure to follow that checklist for any BMW recommended service, and it includes a carbon-copy that is for the customer. The original stays in your vehicle file at the dealer.


----------



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

Lori said:


> I just had my 1200 mile service performed. It only took 45 minutes. Does this sound right?


2005 1200 mile:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Ron Stygar said:


> 2005 1200 mile:


Thanks, I got my copy of the service checklist from my SA today. I don't think I could ask for a better SA and my tech is great too. I'm happy.


----------

